# Follow the Hollow - Pfingstmontag aufn Bernstein



## bluesky (10. Mai 2005)

Wann: 16.05.2005
Ab: Ettlingen 
Treffen: so um 11.00 Uhr beim Pierod (Albseite)
Tempo: Slow Deep and Hard  
Wohin: Bernstein 

Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## specialist (10. Mai 2005)

Bluesky, ich muß arbeiten  , aber wir schaffen es dieses Jahr hoffentlich mal, oder?

cu specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (10. Mai 2005)

Sollte sich für pfingstmontach kein kantengeklatsche in der pfalz organisieren lassen (das würd ich eh gern sonntach erledigen) dann bin ich bei   
Lass uns diesmal aber bitte echte männerwege befahren um die wanderer auf den schwarzwaldinternen A380 startbahnen nicht in ihrem romantischen naturempfinden zu stören. 

eL


----------



## grobis (10. Mai 2005)

ich schaue wie es bei mir passt, aber montag und 11 uhr klingt gut.

grüsse grobis


----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. Mai 2005)

Kaum zu glauben: bin dabei! Und freu' mich, mal wieder ein paar von den alten (?) Säcken wieder zu sehen. Oder wie der Malayisier (oder Malayie oder so) sagt: selamat jalan!


----------



## nkwd (11. Mai 2005)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> ich schaue wie es bei mir passt, aber montag und 11 uhr klingt gut.


dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2005)

Ich wäre eventuell dabei. 
Wo willst du denn lang? 
Gehts anschliessend noch auf den Mahlberg und dann den Pfad runter?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Mai 2005)

... da lässt sich sicher drüber reden!


----------



## bluesky (11. Mai 2005)

würd sagen durchs moosalbtal ... wir können aber auch über burbach oder schöllbronn fahren ... ist mir egal vom bernstein dann aufn mahlberg ist auch kein thema ... das entscheiden wir dann nach lust und kondition


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2005)

Dann bin ich definitiv dabei... 
Gehts eher langsam und gemütlich voran, oder eher schnell? 
Anders gefragt, Hardtail oder Freerider?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich als Grupetto dabei bin: gemüüüüüüüüütlich!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (11. Mai 2005)

Falls ich da nicht im Allgäu biken bin und falls ihr nicht die freerider auspackt bin ich dabei.


----------



## bluesky (11. Mai 2005)

speed = gemütlich 
bzw. wenns wer drauf anlegt jag ich ihn auch gern den bernstein hoch 

generell lässt sich die tour mit JEDEM mtb bewältigen


----------



## nkwd (11. Mai 2005)

Strider schrieb:
			
		

> und falls ihr nicht die freerider auspackt


also, wir sind ja tolerant und lassen Leute  gerne auch mit nem Freerider mitfahren - jeder ganz so wie er will - aber wir sind doch schon hier die CC-orientierte Ecke des Lokalforums  und deshalb ist ein Freerider sicher kein Muss, um sinnvoll bei uns mitfahren zu können.
und zu guter Letzt sind Fullies nur was für alte Leute mit Rückenproblemen    


ich hab übrigens meinen Kalender durchforstet und nichts wichtiges für Mo gefunden, also bin ich dabei und leiste Schwarzspecht im Grupetto Gesellschaft


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Mai 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> und zu guter Letzt sind Fullies nur was für alte Leute mit Rückenproblemen
> 
> 
> ich hab übrigens meinen Kalender durchforstet und nichts wichtiges für Mo gefunden, also bin ich dabei und leiste Schwarzspecht im Grupetto Gesellschaft



Danke fürs Gespräch!

Gruppetto schreibt man übrigens so - peinlich für mich, hab' ja immerhin mal italienisch studiert ...


----------



## der-tick.de (11. Mai 2005)

Hi Freunde des Breitensports!

Ich hoffe auch bei CC-Fahrern ist die Singletrack Verliebtheit vorhanden. 

Ich zähle mich eher zu den Leuten, die einfach Spass haben wollen, und das geht am besten Bergab. Deswegen steht da auch gerade ein Freerider hinter mir.   

Ich werd also definitiv das Hardtail nehmen und wahrscheinlich trotzdem hinten dran hängen.


----------



## Cook (11. Mai 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> würd sagen durchs moosalbtal ... wir können aber auch über burbach oder schöllbronn fahren ... ist mir egal vom bernstein dann aufn mahlberg ist auch kein thema ...


   

Ich ersauf grad in meinem eigenen Rotz und befürchte, dass das bis Montach noch anhaltet/nachwirkt. Dann bleibt mir nur übrig, euch zu beneiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvoxl (11. Mai 2005)

Der arme Cook bekommt bekommt fast schon "Intensivpflege" von mir, vielleicht kann er bis Montag dann doch mit euch noch radeln....

Liebe Grüße von "Schwester" Yvoxl


----------



## Wooly (11. Mai 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab übrigens meinen Kalender durchforstet und nichts wichtiges für Mo gefunden, also bin ich dabei und leiste Schwarzspecht im Grupetto Gesellschaft



sach mal nkwd, gibt es eine elegante Auffahrt gen Bernstein, die nur über Forstwege führt, dann komme ich mit Sohn & Hund zum Vesper auf den bernstein.


----------



## nkwd (12. Mai 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> sach mal nkwd, gibt es eine elegante Auffahrt gen Bernstein, die nur über Forstwege führt, dann komme ich mit Sohn & Hund zum Vesper auf den bernstein.


ja, die gibt es! Nur das letzte Stück (ca 50m) ist halt etwas holprig, aber das läst sich nicht vermeiden.
Hier ne kurze Streckenführung:
Du mußt in Ottenau an der Kriche vorbei, am Friedhof vorbei und dann Unterer bis Oberer Rain (schreibt man den so???) - also immer den Berg hoch bis Ende - und dann ganz oben im Neufeld (evtl. je nachdem wie du genau fährst, mußt du durch den Finkenweg durchfahren und an dessen Ende links ins Neufeld) angelangt, ist dort ein Drehplatz (ist eigentlich ne Sackgasse). Dort gehts rechts auf nen geteerten Weg in Richtung Wald (und Sulzbach) ab. Direkt nach Beginn des Waldes teilt sich der Weg und du mußt rechts über die Forstautobahn. Kurz vor ihrem Ende, wird die bissel schwächlich (oder anders gesagt: sie geht in ne Forstbundesstrasse über   ) und du kommst wieder auf nen geteerten Weg oberhalb von Sulzbach. Hier gehts wiederum rechts ab und dann geradeaus an einigen Abzweigen vorbei bis der Weg wieder zum Feldweg wird und nach ner Linkskurve ne ordentliche Steigung offenbahrt. Dort oben, ist ne Art Kreuzung an der du leicht rechts (bisher die absolute Top-Richtung auf dieser Strecke und deshalb super zu merken) mußt. Welcher Weg rechts der richtige ist, erkennt man leicht daß es der steilste nach oben ist. Hier steht Bernstein übrigens noch auf den Schildern nach denen du fährst. Nun gibts erstmal ne gute Weile keine wirklichen Abzweigungen (entweder gehen die runter oder verlaufen gleich im nichts) und nach 2 "Stufen" zwischen den Anstiegen, kommst du auf nen Querweg, wo du nun - ACHTUNG - links! (aber wieder nach oben) abbiegst. Wenige Meter später kommt dann ein "Bernstein"-Schild nach rechts ab, aber du darfst dem nicht folgen, sondern bleibst auf dem breiten Weg. Der führt an nem kleinen Brunnen vorbei und dann gehts sogar wieder etwas bergab. Dein neues Ziel, was auf Schilder jetzt noch zu finden ist, ist die Drachenflug-Schanze. Nach dieser Mini-Abfahrt kommt ne Gabelung (mit ner kleinen Hütte) und du mußt wieder in unsere Lieblingsrichtung (richtig: es geht ebenefalls wiederum bergauf) rechts abbiegen. Hier gehts wieder ne Weile stur geradeaus, an allen möglichen Abzweigungen vorbei (hier gibts auch nen Trail rechts ab Richtung Bernstein, den du einfach ignorieren mußt), bis der Weg flacher wird und man Freiholzheim im Hintergrund sieht. Auf dieser "Ebene" kommt relativ bald ein Weg, der nach links unten abgeht, aber du bleibst natürlich rechts! Dieser Weg zieht sich nochmal bissel, bis du zu nem Querweg an dem du - ja, wie sollte es auch anders sein - rechts abbiegst. (Ab hier stimmt Drachenflug-Schanze nicht mehr, dafür müßte wieder Bernstein auf den Schilder stehen) Dann gehts gute 100-200m bis es (wieder mal) rechts auf die vorhin erwähnten restlichen Meter zum Bernstein geht, die mit dem Kinderanhänger wohl bissel ungemütlicher werden. Der Weg ist zwar breit, aber doch etwas mit Steinen und Wurzeln durchsetzt (den Weg kennst du aber eh 100%ig). (Ist aber wirklcih der einige etwas problematische Weg. Der Rest ist alles Autobahn.) Und dann bist du auch schon oben. 
Der ganze von mir beschriebene Weg ab Ottenau hat ne Länge von ziemlich genau 10km - also echt nicht viel, aber es geht eigentlich immer nur bergauf, was unter Umständen (halt je nach deiner Kondition) die Sache bissel zäh laufen läßt. Mußt also schon ungefähr ne Stunde für da hoch rechnen.
So, hoffe geholfen und nicht verwirrt zu haben! Wär aber echt cool, wenn du kommst!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Mai 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ne kurze Streckenführung:


Ach so, das nennt man kurz!



@ der-tick.de
Freerider mitnehmen, will auch mal draufsitzen!


----------



## eL (12. Mai 2005)

da ich mich in ettlingen nicht so wirklich gut auskenne erbitte ich mir genauere daten zukommen zu lassen. vieleicht ne adresse mit hausnummer??? diese finden onlinestadtpläne immer sehr gut und die gefahr das ich den ganzen montach in ettlingen herumirre minimiert sich.

danke

eL


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Mai 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, das nennt man kurz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wer befreit mich von den CC Fahrern die mich dann weit hinten lassen? 
Ach nein, dass ist ja schon die Lösung des Problems...   

Neee neee, den Freerider kannst du schön in Ettlingen testen, wenn du willst, nach der Tour. 
Wobei mein Hartschwanz auch nicht gerade ein Tourenbike oder CC-Bike ist. 13kg Dirt / DH Power.


----------



## bluesky (12. Mai 2005)

Eiscafé Pierod
Kirchenplatz 5
76275 Ettlingen 

kennt aber jeder Fußgänger ... wenn du dort bist einfach nach nem fluss gucken  .. mit brücken usw. dort treffen wir uns ... wenn du fehlst fahr ich aber auch gern rum und such dich 

amen


----------



## bluesky (12. Mai 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei mein Hartschwanz auch nicht gerade ein Tourenbike oder CC-Bike ist. 13kg Dirt / DH Power.



mein leichtes cc bike wiegt 16 kg mein schweres 17 kg  ... das zum thema


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Mai 2005)

Ich glaub ich nehm doch meine "Nadja Joy" - Freerider mit 19kg.    

Oder doch nicht? Ach Ihr werdet es am Montag sehen.


----------



## Wooly (12. Mai 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> So, hoffe geholfen und nicht verwirrt zu haben! Wär aber echt cool, wenn du kommst!



ich denke schon ... was meint ihr, wann seit ihr ungefähr oben auf dem Bernstein ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (12. Mai 2005)

so um eins ... +/- 20 minuten


----------



## Rock-the-forest (12. Mai 2005)

Also dann will ich mich auch mal anmelden, 
ich bin aber eher dafür dass wir uns dann vom Bernstein Richtung Teufelsmühle bewegen, schließlich muss das angefressene Zeug von Pfingsten wieder runter.
@ Wooly:  da ich denke dass zügig gefahren wird werden wir spätestens um 12.30 auf dem Bernstein sein. könntest du mir eventuell ein Zäpfel mitbringen? damit ich auch was zum verspern habe.


----------



## Ulli1169 (12. Mai 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub ich nehm doch meine "Nadja Joy" - Freerider mit 19kg.    Oder doch nicht? Ach Ihr werdet es am Montag sehen.



19 kg    

aber damit hättest beim gäsbockmarathon letzte woche trotzdem nicht den preis fürs schwerste bike gewonnen - der gewinner lag bei 19.5 k  . . .


----------



## der-tick.de (12. Mai 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> 19 kg
> 
> aber damit hättest beim gäsbockmarathon letzte woche trotzdem nicht den preis fürs schwerste bike gewonnen - der gewinner lag bei 19.5 k  . . .



Damit fahre ich auch keine Marathons. Weist ja, für sowas baue ich gerade an einem 9kg Enduro-Hardtail! 

Und an meinem Freerider kommt zu Weihnachten eh ne grössere Änderung. Dann sollte ich auf 16kg runter kommen (mit Austauschlaufradsatz für den Bikepark / Dirt 17,5kg). 

Aber gemütliche (aber auch gerne lange) Freeridetouren fahr ich gern. Da darf auch Bernstein und Teufelsmühle hintereinander kommen. Dann aber den Besame Mucho runter... *Lechtz**sabber*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. Mai 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wooly:  (...)  könntest du mir eventuell ein Zäpfel mitbringen? damit ich auch was zum verspern habe.



@ Wooly,
ich hätte gerne einen Weck mit Putenfleischkäse von der Metzgerei Sack, Gurkensalat wäre klasse, muß aber nich!


----------



## nkwd (12. Mai 2005)

@specht


			
				Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Gruppetto schreibt man übrigens so


ich gestehe: ich hab keine Ahnung wie mans schreibt (obwohl ich grad dem Giro D'Italia guck) und habs einfach von dir abgeschrieben...   



			
				Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, das nennt man kurz!


joa, wirklich kurz isses net, aber es ist die Beschränkung auf die relevanten Weg-Teile. Aber wenn du willst, schreib ich für dich noch ne ausführliche Langversion mit allen unwichtigen Details! 


@Wooly
korrekt krass Mann, daß du kommst. Ich nehm das selbe wie schwarzspecht!   ... ach so, da war ja noch was: BIDDDDÖÖÖÖÖ! 


@tick
besame mucho aber ohne mich.... da ist mir die Gefahr zu groß, wieder neue Kettenblätter kaufen zu müssen (Insider) Wobei: Bernhard organisiert die Tour ja nicht


----------



## alexWildschwein (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo !

Darf ich mit euch fahren ?
Ich bin Französich und spreche Deutsch nicht so gut. Ich begine zu lernen aber ich trage meine Wortenbuch.

Wo ist das Termin ? Ich kenne keine Pierod und fahre aus Strsbourg.

Bis Bald.
Alex.


----------



## bluesky (12. Mai 2005)

Termin ist Montag 16.05.2005 um 11.00 Uhr in Ettlingen (bei Karlsruhe) und wir treffen uns am Eiscafé Pierod, Kirchenplatz 5, 76275 Ettlingen


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde auch dabei sein, wenn ich nach dem anstrengenden Trainingswochenende die Kurbel noch rumkriege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (12. Mai 2005)

.......na und mit mir wiegt das bike dann sogar 95 kg.     

gruss grobis

ps: das wetter wird ja mal wieder :kotz: traumhaft werden.


----------



## Wooly (12. Mai 2005)

ok, halber Leberkäse,Senf, Brötchen, 2 Sixpacks Tannenzäpfle und Butter& Besteck, sonst noch was ???


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Mai 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> sonst noch was ?


Für mich bitte zwei Powerbars Geschmacksrichtung Knoblauch/Speck.


----------



## alexWildschwein (12. Mai 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> Termin ist Montag 16.05.2005 um 11.00 Uhr in Ettlingen (bei Karlsruhe) und wir treffen uns am Eiscafé Pierod, Kirchenplatz 5, 76275 Ettlingen



OK, ich werde da, mit meinem Wortenbuch !

Wieviel km und hm wollen sie fahren ?

Bis Montag.
Alexandre.


----------



## der-tick.de (13. Mai 2005)

Ich glaub die Frage nach Hm und Km ist noch ziemlich schwer zu beantworten, ist ja noch nicht einmal raus, ob der Bernstein der Höhepunkt der Tour wird. 
Aber mit minimum 1000hm und 70km sollte man rechnen (Bernstein - Mahlberg).
Wenn wir noch Teufelsmühle und vielleicht noch mehr mitnehmen, wirds definitiv richtig heftig (mindestens 500hm mehr) und nicht mehr Freeridertauglich.

@NKWD: Besame Mucho: Ich weiss warum ich auf meinem Freerider einen Rockring hab und nur ein 32er Blatt. Aber soooo schlimm ist das Ding nun auch nicht, ich hab nur an zwei Stellen richtig Probleme.


----------



## nkwd (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo! Ich (männlich, 24) suche eine Gruppe netter radelnder Menschen jedes Alters und Geschlechts, die ebenfalls wie ich Interesse daran haben, sich Mo morgen am Karlsruher Hauptbahnhof zwecks gemeinsamem Einrolleren gen Ettlingen zu treffen. Falls genau du dich hier angesprochen fühlst, dann schreib mir doch bitte an die Chriffre "dunkelbraun24" und teile mir die von dir gewünschte Uhrzeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (13. Mai 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! Ich (männlich, 24) suche eine Gruppe netter radelnder Menschen jedes Alters und Geschlechts, die ebenfalls wie ich Interesse daran haben, sich Mo morgen am Karlsruher Hauptbahnhof zwecks gemeinsamem Einrolleren gen Ettlingen zu treffen. Falls genau du dich hier angesprochen fühlst, dann schreib mir doch bitte an die Chriffre "dunkelbraun24" und teile mir die von dir gewünschte Uhrzeit mit.



Au weia Blond25 hat sich die Haare gefärbt und sich einer Operation unterzogen ?!


----------



## Wooly (13. Mai 2005)

hab ich was verpasst nkwd .. schon wieder keine Freundin ???


----------



## nkwd (13. Mai 2005)

eigentlich wollt ich nur wissen, ob sich noch jemand mit mir für die Tour am HBF Ka trifft und wann....
aber das fand ich so langweilig, war grad vollgepumpt mit Schmerz- und Aufputschmittel   und hab mir gedacht, ich gestalte meine Frage mal lustiger. Irgendwie scheint aber keiner erkannt, daß ich doch gern ne richtige Antwort gehabt hätte ala "ja, ich bin auch um 10:45 am Bahnhof". Meine Bahn kommt ca 10:45 in Ka an und 15min müßten eigentlich doch bis Ettlingen reichen, oder?


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Mai 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Bahn kommt ca 10:45 in Ka an.


Das hat irgendwie gefehlt. So gut habe ich den Fahrplan nicht im Kopf.

Das Empfangskommitee wird bereit stehen. Falls 15min nicht reichen, muss bluesky halt warten.


----------



## Bike&Climb (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
kann ich  mich euch noch anschließen? 
gruß, Max!


----------



## Wooly (14. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Das Empfangskommitee wird bereit stehen. Falls 15min nicht reichen, muss bluesky halt warten.



Herr Kuehnen, nummst du dein handy mit, dann kann ich nachfragen wann ich den leberkäse aufschneiden kann ..


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Mai 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> nummst du dein handy mit


Mais naturellement!


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Mai 2005)

Bike&Climb schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich mich euch noch anschließen?


Klaro, du  must halt ein passendes Schloss mitbringen - und: ich ziehe dich nicht den Berg hoch!


----------



## waldmeister (14. Mai 2005)

Das hört sich gut an bin als Tourist in eurem Revier.  Wenn nichts dagegen spricht würde ich mich gerne einklinken. Wäre dann Mo mit einem Kollegen am Treffpunkt in Ettlingen. Bis dann, Gruss Waldmeister


----------



## eL (14. Mai 2005)

oh der war ja recht witzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldmeister (14. Mai 2005)

Hallo eL, ist witzig OK oder wird sonst aus der Pfingstmontagtour eine zu große Gruppe   ? Gruss Waldmeister


----------



## Wooly (14. Mai 2005)

waldmeister schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo eL, ist witzig OK oder wird sonst aus der Pfingstmontagtour eine zu große Gruppe   ? Gruss Waldmeister



ne der el schnüffelt manchmal zuviel Kunststoff, klar könnt ihr mit, aber mehr als 12 Bier schlepp ich nicht auf den Bernstein, dann müßt ihr teilen, ;-))


----------



## Triple F (14. Mai 2005)

Locker,locker!Der Termin würde mir  1a ´reinlaufen!
Muss morgen mal mein Bike und vor allem die ausrüstung checken, aber ich wäre dabei. *DIE* Gelegenheit, mal mit nem ganzen Haufen Leute zu fahren, mit denen ich eh mal biken wollte und meine alten CC-Keucher nkwd & *specht zu scheuchen   (eher:   )

Triple F

@ bluesky:
Falls du für die Hinfahrt 10min mehr investierst, würde ich mich an deine Stollen klemmen!


----------



## Bike&Climb (15. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Klaro, du  must halt ein passendes Schloss mitbringen - und: ich ziehe dich nicht den Berg hoch!


Wenns sonst nix ist;-)
Kann dann auch um 10:45Uhr in KA am HBF sein (Vorder- oder Hinterausgang?)
Ach so, ein Seil zum ziehen hab ich auch, und sogar eine Anhängerkupplung vornedran


----------



## eL (15. Mai 2005)

mit witzig meinete ich das schloßgespenst   
ob der waldmeister witzig ist wird sich noch rausstellen


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Mai 2005)

Bike&Climb schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dann auch um 10:45Uhr in KA am HBF sein (Vorder- oder Hinterausgang?)


Letztes Mal ham wir uns am Vorderausgang getroffen. Da kam der Schwarzspecht auch hin. 

@Schwarzspecht: Kommst du auch zum Bahnhof?

@eL: Du hast wohl Angst, ich könnte dir deinen  Ruf als witzigster? Poster im Lokalforum streitig machen.


----------



## nkwd (15. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Mal ham wir uns am Vorderausgang getroffen.


jo, einfach direkt vorm Haupteingang (meine Bahn kommt übrigens aufm Vorplatz an). Denke, man sieht die Traube Biker eh gleich, wenn man kommt.

 Wetter soll übrigens halten! Laut dem Bericht eben gibts morgen keinen Regen! *freu*


----------



## bluesky (15. Mai 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> @ bluesky:
> Falls du für die Hinfahrt 10min mehr investierst, würde ich mich an deine Stollen klemmen!



okay .. wo sollen wir uns treffen?
kennst du in pfaffenrot den sportplatz (clubhaus)? oder am sägewerk zwischen langenalb und pfaffenrot? so gegen 10.15?  früher?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. Mai 2005)

Huuuuuuch, was ist denn hier los. Sollte eigentlich eine gemütliche Runde unter Asienurlaubern werden - inzwischen sind wir bei mind. 70 Km und über 1.000 hm! Gehts noch? Wenns mir - irgendwo Richtung Karwendelgebirge - zu steil und zu weit wird, geh ich halt wieder meinen Pappi besuchen, ätsch!

@ KA-HBF, 10.45 Uhr
Werde auch am Bahnhof sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (15. Mai 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Huuuuuuch, was ist denn hier los. Sollte eigentlich eine gemütliche Runde unter Asienurlaubern werden - inzwischen sind wir bei mind. 70 Km und über 1.000 hm! Gehts noch? Wenns mir - irgendwo Richtung Karwendelgebirge - zu steil und zu weit wird, geh ich halt wieder meinen Pappi besuchen, ätsch!
> 
> @ KA-HBF, 10.45 Uhr
> Werde auch am Bahnhof sein.



keine angst ... wir machen unser schwätzchen


----------



## Cook (15. Mai 2005)

Das wird ja ein richtiges Rudelbiken! DIE Gelegenheit, neue Gesichter kennen zu lernen. Schade, dass ich noch angeschlagen bin und schwächeln muss.
@bluesky: vergiss nicht den Edding und das Tape-Band zur Namenskennung.
Ich wünsch euch gutes Wetter und bitte um ein Gruppenfoto mit Beschreibung.
Grüße
Cook


----------



## Bike&Climb (15. Mai 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> jo, einfach direkt vorm Haupteingang (meine Bahn kommt übrigens aufm Vorplatz an). Denke, man sieht die Traube Biker eh gleich, wenn man kommt.


 
Dann stell ich mich einfach mal zu der Bikertraube dazu!


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Mai 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter soll übrigens halten!


Ja, das war heute nachmittag schon endgeil. Huups falscher Fred.

Ich freu mich schon auf morgen.


----------



## knoflok (15. Mai 2005)

supertoll; diesjahr ist der irgendwie der wurm drin; 
wie freitag schon angekündigt, falle ich krankheitsbedingt aus; dummdas;

viel spass und bis demnächst;

knoflok


----------



## grobis (15. Mai 2005)

entscheide spontan, ob ich komme. muss noch mit der familie abklären...
wo und wann im albtal ist der treffpunkt?

grüsse grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo stefan

Ich bin natürlich sehr stolz darauf das sich hier unten im süden ein klein wenig situationskomik und grenzwertiger humor unter den eingeborenen verbreitet. ganz besonders bei dir   

übrigens hab ich gerade eben mit deiner sexy sekretärin  geflirtet    vieleicht fragst du sie mal eben nach den details   

wenn das wetter nur halb so brontal goil wird wie heute in der pfalz dann lohnt es sich gelebt zu haben.

mit kapitalistischem gruße

eL


----------



## Triple F (16. Mai 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> okay .. wo sollen wir uns treffen?
> kennst du in pfaffenrot den sportplatz (clubhaus)? oder am sägewerk zwischen langenalb und pfaffenrot? so gegen 10.15?  früher?



Ich weiß nicht, ob mir die Kiste morgen nicht zu eng wird.
Ich denke, ich werde um [email protected] sein - oder eben nicht


----------



## grobis (16. Mai 2005)

ich werde leider nicht dabei sein. lege heute einen familientag ein.
schade ist es ja schon, wenn alle mitfahren. aber vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal...

euch viel spass und grüsse
grobis


----------



## Wooly (16. Mai 2005)

so bin gerade unter der Dusche raus, bin noch einen Abstecher über Hörden - Gernsbach und dann übers alte Schloß - Fee Schlapper Hütte zurück nach Ebersteinburg gefahren. Die letzten 400 HM waren dank fehlendem Bier & Fleischkäses deutlich entspannter als die Rampen gen Bernstein ;-))

War ja eine Großgruppe  heute, hoffe man sieht sich bald mal wieder, dann vielleicht mal zum Touren ihne Hänger oder zum Kantenklatschen in der Pfalz.

Grüße Wooly


----------



## Erfweiler-RULEZ (16. Mai 2005)

Yo, wir sind auch wieder daheim und haben den Grill angeschmissen. Es hat echt Spaß gemacht mit Euch rumzudüsen. Wir werden auf jedenfall das nächste Mal dabei sein wenn wir am Wochende mal nicht arbeiten müssen  

Bis denn,

Paula und Stephan


----------



## bluesky (16. Mai 2005)

soo bin auch daheim 

mal n *DICKES* lob an herrn wooly !

warum?

- ganz schlauer junior 
- streckenverpflegung: (bier, fleischkäse und brötchen)

hoffe sind alle wieder gut daheim angekommen


----------



## specialist (16. Mai 2005)

Meine Herren, da wurde ja ordentlich abgevespert. So schön kann ein Pfingstmontag sein wenn man nicht arbeiten muß.
Ich beneide euch-immernoch, eigentlich seit ich die Klinik betreten habe  

specialist


----------



## eL (16. Mai 2005)

Auch von mir ein großes lob an den NL Streckenwart und Catering General Herrn Wooly. Gerade erst gestern in der pfalz sprach ich zum herrn Fliegrost wie toll es doch währe wenn, während einer tour, an einer geeigneten stelle bereits gebratene tauben darauf warten würden uns genau in den mund zu fliegen. Das es so schnell geht hätt ich nicht gedacht. Auch unser neuer französischer freund wusste zu leben und brachte brot und lecker französischen käse mit. Aber das allergeilste war das Zäpfle auf dem Gipfel  

Luka war mal wieder nur am Bellen weils nich weiter geht und Junior zupfte dauernd an meinem ESK Hemdchen.Ich glaub der steht da voll drauf.

Die trails vom Bernstein sowie Mahlberg sind wirklich sehr fahrenswert und so vergaß ich bald das leichte zwicken in den mindertrainierten schenkeln als es bergauf ging und das tempo immer wieder angezogen wurde.

wie ich von Ettlingen nach Knielingen gekommen bin weiß ich nicht mehr aber ich erinnere mich an ein langen tiefen schmerz und den wind in meinen ohren.

also dann bis zum nächsten male

eL


----------



## Ulli1169 (16. Mai 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Herren, da wurde ja ordentlich abgevespert. So schön kann ein Pfingstmontag sein wenn man nicht arbeiten muß.
> Ich beneide euch-immernoch, eigentlich seit ich die Klinik betreten habe
> specialist



arbeiten müssen .... nuja immerhin kannst du dir ein nettes specialized bike wg der arbeiterei leisten. muss man auch mal so sehn; und du hast dir es
nicht eingematscht. meins steht noch mir trockener kruste in der garage ..


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Mai 2005)

Viieelen Dank Wooly, für die tolle Verköstigung. Ich hoffe du gibts mir noch eine Chance mich zu revanchieren. Mit so einem Zäpfle im Kopf gehen die Trails doch gleich sehr viel smoother und flüssiger. Danke auch an Alex für die französischen Spezialitäten.

Hier könnt ihr noch die paar Bilder anschauen, die ich geschossen habe. Vorsicht, die Bilder sind in Orginalgröße, aber mit den Forumsnamen darüber, damit man weiß, wer wer ist.



Bahnhof




Pierod




Verpflegungstransport




Aufbruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Mai 2005)

-> Wooly: Chief Supreme Number One NorthernLights Caterer!!!

War 'ne nette Tour, gerne wieder! ("Wo ist Triple????")


----------



## alexWildschwein (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo !

Vielen Dank für dem Tour. Das war wirklich schön. Wir waren glücklich mit dem Wetter. Im Süd Baden-Baden gab es viele Regen !
Wenn irh will, ich kann euch Vogesen zeigen. Vielleicht ein Streke zwischen Saverne und Wangenbourg am Samtag 28te Mai ? Was platz ist besser für euch um zu starten ?

Bis Bald
Alex.


----------



## specialist (17. Mai 2005)

alexWildschwein schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn irh will, ich kann euch Vogesen zeigen. Vielleicht ein Streke zwischen Saverne und Wangenbourg am Samtag 28te Mai ? Was platz ist besser für euch um zu starten ?


Hallo Alex, du Wildschwein  
Ich wäre sehr daran intressiert die Vogesen kennenzulernen, aber der Termin am 28. passt mir gar nicht. Vielleicht könntest Du einen extra Threat dazu eröffnen.  
Terminlich super wäre 19.6. oder 26.6.  
Grüsse specialist


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Mai 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alex, du Wildschwein
> Ich wäre sehr daran intressiert die Vogesen kennenzulernen, aber der Termin am 28. passt mir gar nicht. Vielleicht könntest Du einen extra Threat dazu eröffnen.
> Terminlich super wäre 19.6. oder 26.6.
> Grüsse specialist



Jawohl, Extra-Fred!!! Und evtl. zwei, drei Termine zur Auswahl! Ausserdem:

@Familie Erfweiler
Tour im Heimatgebiet anbieten, aber flott!! (und wenn's geht am WE)


----------



## Erfweiler-RULEZ (17. Mai 2005)

@Schwarzspecht: yo, ist gebongt. Wir vergleichen unsere Dienstpläne und dann geben wir mal einen Termin bekannt in den kommenden Wochen.

Gruß aus Durlacco,

P & S


----------



## alexWildschwein (17. Mai 2005)

OK, ich wird drei Shreken organisieren.
Der Erste am 28/05.
Der 2te am 11/06.
Der Dritte am 26/6.

Eine Strecke aus Saverne zwischen Saverne und Wangenbourg.
Andere aus Barr (SW Strasbourg) zwischen Mont Saint Odile und Champ du Feu.
Andere aus Châtenois (nahe Sélestat) im Taenschel Gebit.

Jedenmal von 40 bis 60km und 1200-1500hm.

Ich wird meien Freunden reden.

Tschuss.
Alex.


----------



## Bike&Climb (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 
war nett, mich euch zu biken und nochmals vielen Dank für die geniale Verpflegung aufm Bernstein. 
Wenn mal wieder was geht bin ich gern dabei!
Gruß, max!


----------



## Triple F (18. Mai 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> "Wo ist Behle????"



Keine Ahnung, wo der abgeblieben ist! Ich habe zumindest an jedem Anstieg lang genug gewartet - da kam aber niemand mehr   !

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich als "Quitter" mal eine Tour kommentieren muss, aber das Tempo war mir eben genau 2 Tacken zu hoch & meine Kondition zu mies für den schweren Bock. 

Ich hatte nach dem Ausstieg die Strecke Frauenalb - Schielberg - L.A. - Conweiler - Schwanner Warte - Schwann gewählt. So kam ich dann auf meine 60km, allerdings war ich wohl zum gleichen Zeitpunkt wie ihr daheim   .

Beim nächsten Mal bin ich fitter, da können wir auch mal während der Fahrt ein Pläuschchen halten   .

@ eL: Wir sehen uns noch am Feldberg   !
@ Schwarzspecht: Spare und WACHSE    !
@ Tick: Danke für den temporären Rückenwind am letzten Berg   
@ Stefan: Helius-Probfahrt wird nachgeholt ... falls du dann nicht schon dein eigenes hast


----------



## alexWildschwein (18. Mai 2005)

Danke für alles !

@Wooly : Mag deine sohn mit dem Kinderwagen mit dir fahren ? Ich habe ein Mal mit meinem Sohn vergesucht, aber es war zuviel Stösse und er schreite viele (besonders wenn das Wagen umgekippt hat).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (19. Mai 2005)

alexWildschwein schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für alles !
> 
> @Wooly : Mag deine sohn mit dem Kinderwagen mit dir fahren ? Ich habe ein Mal mit meinem Sohn vergesucht, aber es war zuviel Stösse und er schreite viele (besonders wenn das Wagen umgekippt hat).



ja er mag es sehr. Allerdings sind wir auch noch nie umgekippt ..


----------

